# aigua natural / mineral



## betulina

Hola a tots!

Segons el text que estic traduint, "a bottle of fizzy water" és aigua sense gas, però em fa tot l'efecte que està equivocat, oi? Tots els diccionaris parlen de bombolletes i fins i tot la mateixa paraula "fizzy" ja en dóna l'idea, oi?  

En tot cas, ja l'hi deixaré marcat a l'autor perquè s'ho miri, però pel context el que ell volia dir era "aigua sense gas" (still water, em sembla). I el que us volia consultar és si trobeu que la forma catalana és "aigua natural" o "aigua mineral". Jo sempre he dit "aigua natural", però últimament sembla que això de "natural" es refereix més a la temperatura de l'aigua... A més, tenia entès que era més en castellà, que es deia "mineral".

Com ho dieu?

Gràcies!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Hmm... quan demano aigua en un bar per exemple (poques vegades he de dir... ) dic directament "aigua" i ja està, no especifico. En canvi si la vull amb gas o amb sucre o natural o de color vermell sí que ho deixo ben clar.

A veure què diuen els altres!

Salut!


----------



## betulina

Sí, jo també dic "una aigua" directament (i llavors ve allò de "freda o natural?"), però crec que si hi deixo "aigua" a seques.... bé, podria funcionar, com a última opció faré això.

Gràcies, Mei!


----------



## Mei

Sí, tens raó... "una aigua natural/freda" ... coi... gairebé mai demano una aigua jo... em fas ballar el cap 

Mei


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
La definició d'_aigua mineral natural_ és una definció legal en realitat. Si vols vendre aigua i dir-li aigua mineral natural ha de ser aigua que compleixi uns requisits especials (que ara no me'n recordo quins són). Més en general, _aigua mineral_ vol dir que l'aigua porta mineralts dissolts, o sigui que surt del subsòl. I _aigua natural_ la veritat és que no sé què significa, però podria ser que no li han afegit coses de forma artificial. Jo dic "aigua de l'aixeta", o "aigua embotellada", o "aigua sense gas".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

_Natural_, en la llengua del carrer, fa referència a la temperatura, no? I per això ens passa que quan anem a certs llocs més enllà i demanem "agua natural" posen una cara de flipats que no vegis... O sigui, la nostra aigua _natural_ és l'aigua del _tiempo del castellà_... I, pel que fa a _fizzy_, és igual que _sparkling_, no? O sigui, _aigua amb gas_. L'aigua (sense gas) en anglès és _still_ (_still_ perquè no te bombolletes i no es mou... xulo, no?) I, seguint amb aquest discurs, ara que hi penso, en italià l'aigua _naturale_ sí que és la que no porta gas.


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies, Ernest i Traductora! Em sembla recordar que l'"aigua mineral" ha de ser de "manantial", però bé, ho dic de memòria, no n'estic segura. 

Jo per "aigua natural" sempre havia entès "sense res", "sense bombolletes", i de fet, sempre que em pregunten si vull l'aigua "natural", penso que clar, que si la volgués amb gas ja ho diria!   Fins fa relativament poc no ho assimilava a la temperatura. Però clar, no puc posar la meva percepció a la traducció, si no s'entén...

L'aigua "del tiempo" en castellà és embotellada o de l'aixeta? Jo m'imagino un got d'aigua, amb això. 

Gràcies a tots!


----------



## Viyich

Realment l'aigua natural es "aigua mineral natural" i es només la de manantial, no la de l'aixeta, ni aigua preparada a laboratori. Però fem servir "natural" per expressar que volem aigua que no hagi estat a la nevera. Fora d'aqui, quan demanen aigua "del tiempo" o qualsevol altra beguda (suc, batut...) volen això, aigua que no tingui la temperatura de la nevera. Però em sembla que es refereix més a l'aigua embotellada, xq l'aigua de l'aixeta surt a la temperatura que surt, a l'hivern surtirà freda i a l'estiu no hi haurà qui se la begui ¿no?


----------

